
Vulnerabilities in OpenBSD's Hypervisor - cnst
https://marc.info/?l=openbsd-tech&m=158176939604512&w=2
======
cnst
The major issue has just been fixed:

* [https://marc.info/?l=openbsd-cvs&m=158180761313544&w=2](https://marc.info/?l=openbsd-cvs&m=158180761313544&w=2)

Taking the opportunity, I'd like to point out that Max wrote NVMM and KASLR,
both first appearing with NetBSD 9.0 released earlier today, to put some
context into the rest of the comments about ASLR in OpenBSD:

* [https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19622590](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19622590)

* [https://wiki.NetBSD.org/security/kaslr/](https://wiki.NetBSD.org/security/kaslr/)

* [https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22335941](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22335941)

~~~
cnst
Looks like it hasn't actually been fixed, after all:

* [https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22391920](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22391920)

------
shaggie76
A followup [https://marc.info/?l=openbsd-
tech&m=158177725606272&w=2](https://marc.info/?l=openbsd-
tech&m=158177725606272&w=2) suggests that "the bug is at least 28.5 years
old."

~~~
cnst
That's funny, because it's an AMD64-specific hypervisor that's first been
released with OpenBSD 5.9 (released March 2016 — 4 years ago).

------
newnewpdro
> this is not just a write-where, this is a full guest-to-host write-what-
> where

Ouch.

